# Hello: I need help with mt Micro Mill 2000



## Jorge (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello , I am new in this forum.I have an Micro Mill 2000 that I bought in an auction,it has no saftwere,according with the book she runs MPS 2000 program DOS. Please let me know if I can use other program-s-,or where I can fiend the right one . I have windows 10 on my Pc.
Thank you


----------



## MontanaAardvark (Jul 15, 2017)

Jorge said:


> Hello , I am new in this forum.I have an Micro Mill 2000 that I bought in an auction,it has no saftwere,according with the book she runs MPS 2000 program DOS. Please let me know if I can use other program-s-,or where I can fiend the right one . I have windows 10 on my Pc.
> Thank you



I'd like to help, but I don't know the machine.  I did a web search for Micro Mill 2000 and found more than one that look different.  One looked to be a Sherline in an enclosure, and the other looked bigger, but like a mini mill.  

Can you post a picture, or any other information?  

I think it's fair to say that unless your machine has unusual hardware built in, you can probably run it on one of the common controllers like Mach3, Mach4, UCCNC or LinuxCNC.  

Running Windows 10 means you won't be able to control it with a parallel port like some programs do, but I've read of people successfully running CNC hardware under 10.  You'll hook up to your USB port or Ethernet.  


Bob


----------



## Jorge (Jul 16, 2017)

Jorge said:


> Hello , I am new in this forum.I have an Micro Mill 2000 that I bought in an auction,it has no saftwere,according with the book she runs MPS 2000 program DOS. Please let me know if I can use other program-s-,or where I can fiend the right one . I have windows 10 on my Pc.
> Thank you


----------



## Jorge (Jul 16, 2017)

Bob: Thank you  very much for your information, yes I am thinking to program this machine  with CNC Linux .
Jorge


----------

